# New Sexy Underwear



## Casper (Dec 31, 2013)

_*A lady who had been married for several years was growing more and more  
frustrated at her husband's lack of interest in sex. 
She wondered about  ways to add some pizzazz to their relationship, and finally 
decided to  purchase some crotchless underwear she had seen in a lingerie shop.  
One evening when she was feeling particularly desirous, and he was, as  usual, 
watching television, she took a shower, freshened up, and donned  the crotchless undies, 
and a slinky negligee. 
She then strolled between  her husband and the television, and suggestively tossed 
one leg up on  his chair arm. 
'Want some of this?' she purred.
 'Are you kidding?' he replied.  'Look what it did to your underwear'*_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Belly laugh here...:clap:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 31, 2013)

:lofl::lofl::badgirl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 31, 2013)

LOL! Excellent!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 31, 2013)




----------

